# Classic Roy for the diehard fan



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review,I really like Roy I met him in person and he's just the same great guy you see on his show.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's still got to be better than when i tried to watch it on air when i was little. A nice snowy, fuzzy picture with static sound coming in and out beating on the side of the tv box trying to get better reception. Remember those days. He has a school now in North Carolina. Someday i'd like to take a class. http://www.woodwrightschool.com/

Thanks for the review and info.


----------



## nobuckle

I remember when I first saw the Woodwright's shop. I thought to myself, who is this goofball? I have since come to respect Mr. Underhill and his passion for traditional woodworking. I enjoy watching the show on line. I know that I am not getting all of the classic episodes but that's okay for me. Thanks for doing this review. I'll keep it in mind if I decide to buy the dvd series.


----------



## SirFatty

nobuckle, I still say that (the goofball part). The guy is so high strung, he makes me nervous watching him work. Some might say that he is a spaz.


----------



## Bill729

Everyone is aware that Seasons 2006-2011 are available online, right?

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/index.html


----------



## thedude50

I am currently working on my complete New Yankee Workshop Set once done with that roy will be next for sure


----------



## xwingace

I love Roy, he's hilarious. I was watching the show and they had a close up of his hands and the wife actually gasped at how rough they are. True craftsman's hands!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Roy definitely has craftsman hands ;-)

Thanks for the review. I really love Roy and the Woodwright's Shoppe, but at $40 a season, I'll probably pass. There is a lot of repetition in 25 years of WWing and I already have too much stuff!


----------

